# Talk to me about Speed laces. Works?



## Chamaica (Nov 20, 2016)

I’ve never owned a pair of boots with speed laces or boa. But I’m getting a bit fed up with the regular laces on my TM-2. 

So I’m thinking about buying a pair of Salomon Hi-fi but my question is this: do speed laces lock properly or do they slip a bit?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*u got this*

laces are hard


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

None of them work, thats why they sell so many of them.


----------



## Chamaica (Nov 20, 2016)

Blah, blah. Of course they work, but that wasn’t really the question. Some people might not mind a bit of slip if it’s fast enough, and that might be enough for them. And maybe boa is a better choice for me if I want the least amount of slippage or zero slip if possible.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

Never had slippage with Burton speed laces, but I choose boots based on fit not the lacing system


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I've not had a slippage problem with either Salomon or Burton speed laces.


----------



## Chamaica (Nov 20, 2016)

Thanks, that was the kind of answers I was looking for.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I've never had slippage on speed or boa, but I prefer laces over both systems.


----------



## Chamaica (Nov 20, 2016)

Why is that?


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Doesn’t slip and its the fastest lacing method. The downside is that the lacing tension is not customizable. Its either tight or loose. You can do it a little loose but not with the kind of precision that traditional laces or boas provide.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

reeling up the laces so they can fit into their holders takes a long ass time.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

jae said:


> reeling up the laces so they can fit into their holders takes a long ass time.




Just put pullers in their holders, then shove the laces between the outer shell and inner boot. Gone in six seconds or less.


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

Chamaica said:


> I’ve never owned a pair of boots with speed laces or boa. But I’m getting a bit fed up with the regular laces on my TM-2.
> 
> So I’m thinking about buying a pair of Salomon Hi-fi but my question is this: do speed laces lock properly or do they slip a bit?


Really? It's not 2000's anymore so this question comes a bit off.

BOA vs speed laces I can understand. But I think that today nobody uses regular laces boots anymore.

I prefer speed laces to BOA and yes, speed laces lock properly and are durable.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Jonny C said:


> Really? It's not 2000's anymore so this question comes a bit off.
> 
> BOA vs speed laces I can understand.* But I think that today nobody uses regular laces boots anymore.*
> 
> I prefer speed laces to BOA and yes, speed laces lock properly and are durable.


this thread is a gem


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

I freaking love them. Every time I went snowboarding last year I had to tie the kids laces. I said F that and bought everyone Boa's this year. I LOVE my new Ride Boas. They are Fn awesome. Got my son some Ride's too, heat molded. So sweet. Def rec them. Plus its SO much easier to tighten or tweak while riding.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

robotfood99 said:


> Doesn’t slip and its the fastest lacing method. The downside is that the lacing tension is not customizable. Its either tight or loose. You can do it a little loose but not with the kind of precision that traditional laces or boas provide.


I'm talking double zone speed and boa here BTW. 
Speed is more customizable than boa because you can pull it to a desired tension and use the same feedback as a regular lace, with boa you have little to no feeling on the dial and I find it very difficult to find that sweet spot of loose but snug on the lower zone.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

freshy said:


> I'm talking double zone speed and boa here BTW.
> 
> Speed is more customizable than boa because you can pull it to a desired tension and use the same feedback as a regular lace, with boa you have little to no feeling on the dial and I find it very difficult to find that sweet spot of loose but snug on the lower zone.




I am referring to dual zone lacing, too. Also, Burton speed lace specifically. I like B’s speedlace and keep a pair. Just noting it’s strengths and weaknesses. 

You can pull speed laces to a desired tension very quickly, but from there your options are limited. By design you can’t ease the tension off. The only way is to loosen and pull again. You can pull to tighten more but not too precisely. As for Boa dials having little to no feeling, I think it might be boot specific than an inherent Boa issue. DC Judge Boas were a little vague and it did take frequent adjustments, looser or tighter btw. Ion Boas, however, feel a lot more precise. Once broken in, its close to set-and-forget.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Using Burton dual zone speed laces here, they work well with no slippage. I didn't choose the boots because of the lacing system though.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

For anyone "struggling" with regular lace boots, try using hockey laces. Game changer.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Brewtown said:


> For anyone "struggling" with regular lace boots, try using hockey laces. Game changer.


Or graduating kindergarten. That _usually_ solves it too :wink:


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

robotfood99 said:


> I am referring to dual zone lacing, too. Also, Burton speed lace specifically. I like B’s speedlace and keep a pair. Just noting it’s strengths and weaknesses.
> 
> You can pull speed laces to a desired tension very quickly, but from there your options are limited. By design you can’t ease the tension off. The only way is to loosen and pull again. You can pull to tighten more but not too precisely. As for Boa dials having little to no feeling, I think it might be boot specific than an inherent Boa issue. DC Judge Boas were a little vague and it did take frequent adjustments, looser or tighter btw. Ion Boas, however, feel a lot more precise. Once broken in, its close to set-and-forget.


What other options do you need than a desired tension? Your design seems worse than the Northwave system...


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

freshy said:


> What other options do you need than a desired tension? Your design seems worse than the Northwave system...



That desired tension can and do change. Feet swelling, difference in sock/liner thickness, whatever. Dunno what you mean by my design. Like I said, was talking about Burton’s speedlace, and the point was that it is the fastest lacing option but laces or boas enable more fine adjustments.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Speed laces rock. Boa is equally good. Regular laces suck. Come to the 21st century


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

robotfood99 said:


> I am referring to dual zone lacing, too. Also, Burton speed lace specifically. I like B’s speedlace and keep a pair. Just noting it’s strengths and weaknesses.
> 
> You can pull speed laces to a desired tension very quickly, but from there your options are limited. By design you can’t ease the tension off. The only way is to loosen and pull again. You can pull to tighten more but not too precisely. As for Boa dials having little to no feeling, I think it might be boot specific than an inherent Boa issue. DC Judge Boas were a little vague and it did take frequent adjustments, looser or tighter btw. Ion Boas, however, feel a lot more precise. Once broken in, its close to set-and-forget.


Kind of disagree with that. Take a bit of practice but with speedlaces you can adjust the tension both way (pull more to make it tighter or release a slightly). 



robotfood99 said:


> That desired tension can and do change. Feet swelling, difference in sock/liner thickness, whatever. Dunno what you mean by my design. Like I said, was talking about Burton’s speedlace, and the point was that it is the fastest lacing option but laces or boas enable more fine adjustments.


Agree that boas are great for micro adjustment but only going tighter. When releasing you lose a lot of tension as the boa unreels.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

SGboarder said:


> Kind of disagree with that. Take a bit of practice but with speedlaces you can adjust the tension both way (pull more to make it tighter or release a slightly).


Yes, but then its not so speed. Esp. if having to do that midride on the hill - gotta roll up the pants, pull out the laces, etc. Boas excel in this regard. 







SGboarder said:


> Agree that boas are great for micro adjustment but only going tighter. When releasing you lose a lot of tension as the boa unreels.


You can pop the dial out but hold it so it does not auto-unreel. 

So.. I guess my ideal lacing system would have speedlace level speed and boa level ease of micro adjustment. Get to it, R&D!?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I just lock off the lower section of the boot and do the rest of the upper section up as tight as I can, never have to re-tie or adjust on the hill. Traditional Lace + Boa for heel hold is the best of both worlds for me. I'll release the heel hold boa for the chair ride maybe 2-3 times a day at most. I liked the double boas as well, don't think I ever over-tightned the upper and would always leave the lower section just barely engaged.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

robotfood99 said:


> That desired tension can and do change. Feet swelling, difference in sock/liner thickness, whatever. Dunno what you mean by my design. Like I said, was talking about Burton’s speedlace, and the point was that it is the fastest lacing option but laces or boas enable more fine adjustments.


All I'm getting at they they are about equal overall and more or less personal preference. By your design I meant your comment when you said "by design you can't ease the tension off" meaning the design of your B because I have no issues easing tension in a precise manner with the design of my N. 



I just really hate Boas and get too opinionated on them.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

jae said:


> reeling up the laces so they can fit into their holders takes a long ass time.


Your supposed to do that?


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

freshy said:


> Your supposed to do that?


apparently I'm the only one who did that, tucking them in the boots/gaiters would annoy me. I just ride with normal laces now.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

freshy said:


> I just really hate Boas and get too opinionated on them.



Totally understand. I had some early Flow Talons that had its boa dial crap out in the lock position while I was on a trip to Niseko. Took me a long time to even consider boas again, wasn’t too impressed with DC Judges but very happy with Ion Boas. I am about equally in love with Burton boas and speedlaces now.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

I had no clue there were speed lace holders lol.

I wasn't sure about Speedlaces when I first bought my boots, but now I love them in my Burtons. I find it just as fast as boa.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Winding up the speed laces only takes about 5 seconds each! No biggie


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Manicmouse said:


> Winding up the speed laces only takes about 5 seconds each! No biggie


idk sounds pretty rough


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Manicmouse said:


> Winding up the speed laces only takes about 5 seconds each! No biggie


It takes approx 10 seconds for the guy in the lift ahead you to snake your fresh tracks.


----------

